# Iver Johnson



## jkent (Oct 17, 2012)

mailto:h7nxw-3303553294@sale.craigslist.org?subject=1930's%20IVER%20JOHNSON%20-%20%24650%20(North%20Plainfield%20NJ)&body=%0A%0Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fcnj.craigslist.org%2Fbik%2F3303553294.html%0A


----------



## tailhole (Oct 17, 2012)

*New Link*

I couldn't get your link to work, but found it.  Nice bike...
http://cnj.craigslist.org/bik/3303553294.html


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 17, 2012)

That is a nice bike


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 17, 2012)

That is a hell of a deal,Even with o.b.o.I bet chris has not seem it yet.


----------



## jkent (Oct 17, 2012)

*Don't know what happened?*

Don't know how the link got messed up but that's the bike. If thats is original paint man that thing sure looks good. If I had the cash i'd be all over it.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 17, 2012)

Trust the Truss!


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 19, 2012)

pelletman said:


> Trust the Truss!
> 
> View attachment 70150View attachment 70151




Dave,
Is that first pic a plate topper or a bike-sized sign?


----------



## pelletman (Oct 19, 2012)

It is a couple feet wide


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 19, 2012)

Interesting - and very cool.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 20, 2012)

One of my favorite memorabilia pieces.  Around as long as I can remember and I have no idea where my mom found it, but I am glad she did!


----------

